# Turning tenons on dowels and more round stock



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello all,

I've recently begun building some benches which are made mostly of dowels. I already made enough legs and spindles for 6 benches from rough sawn square stock.

I can't mount dowels between a live center and spur center. At least not in the direct center of the dowel, as it would be if I turned the dowel from square stock. The bench legs are made of dowels with a taper. Each spindle is simply round stock with tenons at the end. It would be very convenient if I could just buy dowels and turn the tenons and tapers. 

My question is this: How can I mount a dowel on the lathe such that the dowel turns about the center of the dowel? I could maybe use a 4 jaw chuck, but then I'd need something on the tail stock to keep the dowel center. Is there a device similar to a 4 jaw chuck made for tail vices that I can use? I'm in the market for a new lathe. Is there any way to know that my new lathe can accept these accessories?

Thanks!

Phillip


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Alexis from Venezuela did some with a table saw. I've seen the same basic method used on a router table with a straight bit. Check through the photos to see the TS method. http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/99193-set-night-lamps.html


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Might also check out Izzy Swan, the master jig maker. He does some amazing dowels and turnings on a table saw.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the responses guys. Unfortunately I also need to turn a bit of a shoulder on the tenons. I don't think the table saw method can help me with that. I'll post a solution if I find one.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Depending on what you want the radius to be you can still turn it with the table saw but direstly in line with the blade instead of perpendicular to it. Same goes for the router table and you have more choices here as you can vary the diameter of the round nose bit you use easier than you can the diameter of the TS blade.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

It can be routed if the tenons are not too long.
The walnut twin tenons were made with 1/2" stand=offs screwed 
to the work.They were essentially templates.
Now with a router and a collar or cutter with a bearing on the shank,
I routed the tenons. The work was held on-end.
This will produce a uniform diameter tenon, (not tapered).


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That is one nifty looking joint Pat.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Phillips.
I use the TS when I have to do a little quantity of round tenons but, for big quantities I use a simple jig with one PC trimer, that was the case when I made a cradle for my granddaughter. 
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/46343-round-tenons.html


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Another way I have seen is to swing the drill press table to one side and clamp a board onto the table .
Drill a hole in a board the size of the dowel.
Dont change the setup. chuck a small drill bit into the DP chuck.
Insert the dowel from below thru the hole ,clamp it some way and drill the center hole in the end of the dowel or both ends. 
Then set it between centers in the lathe.

Herb


----------

